# Humidity for Giant African land snail



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello, I brought an albino fulica snail (it lives alone) and I have a plastic terrarium that is around 35cm long, 20cm deep and 30cm high and I have a heat mat stuck to the outside on one end of the tank. I have a hydrometer and thermometer and the temperature stays around 28 degrees but I spray the tank quite often and the hydrometer always reads 50-60%. I've read that it needs to be 75% for this type of snail, but the tank does look wet and I spritz at least 10 times each time I spray the tank each time. I have even read that you should spray the tank twice or 3 times a day, and I'm having to spray it up to at least 20 times to just get it to 70%. I read that getting this type of snail too wet can kill it, but I spray water in the tank so much just to get it up to 70% where the snail seems uncomfortable and climbs to the top of the tank. I was just wondering if anyone else has had any problems with this as I'm torn between advice on google that humidity MUST be 75% but it seems my snail doesn't like it. I don't really know. People advise upgrading to a glass terrarium but I was wondering if there are easier solutions. Thanks in advance, and I apologise for the long message.


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep my Giant African Land Snails in plastic enclosures and they do fine. I use those special snail tank liners which you wet first before putting them into the enclosure. I don't spray my snails at all, I don't need to because the wet liner increases the humidity. It's a good sign to have a snail hanging from the lid, mine like to do this too. I don't use heat mats or use humidity gauges or thermometers. I go by instinct, a healthy Giant African Land Snail should be active for certain times and then rest under the lid. Their shells should be shiny and not dull and cracked. Also, snails like company and so I'd recommend getting yours a pal!


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, where did you purchase the wet tank liners? And I thought snails could breed like crazy if put into the same tank since they're hermaphrodites?


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Also it's really cold during winter here so I have to use a heat mat unfortunately but I feel like it may be trying the tank out too much


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I get the wet snail tank liners from here https://small-life.co.uk/page6.html
Snail eggs need to stay wet to develop, and so if you don't want them to develop, just spread them out on kitchen roll and they dry up really quickly.
A good way to tell if the temperature is warm enough is to watch your snails. If it's too cold, they won't be active. But if you've got the temperature correct, then the snails will move around and rest under the lid. Hope this helps!


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the advice that helps a lot. Concerning movement I don't usually see him moving around the tank but I notice him in a completely different position when I get up in the morning as if he's doing it in secret. I have a heat mat that used to be on the back of the tank (on the long side) but I read that you need to keep a temperature gradient. Ever since I moved the heat mat to one end of the tank (short sides) he has stopped going up to the top of the tank. Thanks a lot


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

For starters, 28 degrees is far too high for a Fulica. They do best between 20-25 degrees. Fulica are a particularly sensitive species too and seem to die quite readily if conditions arent met or conditions arent stable ie temp and humidity.

I keep all mine in plastic RUBs which hold humidity much better. I dont bother too much about percentage of humidity, just go by how damp the soil is.


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh gosh thanks so much for telling me! I'll be sure to keep the temperature down


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

What do your fulica seem to enjoy the best to eat too. So far I've gave him spinach, Apple, banana, grape and cucumber and the only thing I've seen him eat is cucumber and a bit of spinach. Also I don't think he eats much in a day, he is the size of a garden snail but he only eats a little. Is this normal? Also, I put cuttlebone in the tank for his shell but so far he hasn't touched it.
Thanks for the quick replies this helps me alot


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Fulica are also notoriously fussy when it comes to food as well. Mine seem to eat a certain food for a short while then refuse it. Currently they are eating a bit of sweet potato, aubergine, little gem lettuce, courgette and a bit of apple. They used to eat baby corn, pak choi, romaine lettuce, kale etc but no longer touch any of it.

Do you feed a protein source too?

Also, if your enclosure is too big for a small snail, they may struggle to find the food or cuttlefish. A baby snail will lose valuable energy if it's having to slime around alot looking for what it needs.


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't feed a protein source atm I didn't realise they needed one, what do you use? And my tank is 35cm wide, 30cm and around 20cm deep. He is currently the size of a garden snail so about 3cm in shell length


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

You'll find that those tanks will not hold humidity, there are far too many holes in the lid. Most people use those plastic storage tubs with air holes in the lid. The downside is you can't see inside too well.

Snails need protein, usually once or twice a week. You can buy specific snail mix off Etsy, or feed moist goldfish flakes or soaked dog kibble. You can also feed things like pinkies or raw mince but these need only be fed once a month.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are my adult Fulica in their 100 litre RUB.


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks so much for the advice you've helped a lot!


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

I was just wondering which type of protein snail mix do you get off etsy and how much do you give a day. I kind find much info on protein for snails, sorry to be a pain


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is the link to the shop that sells the mix. If you only have 1 small snail then just a little blob, about the size of a 5p should do, once or twice a week. I fill a small plant pot tray with the mix but I have multiple adult snails so they eat much more.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/SnailPets?ref=l2-shop-header-avatar


----------



## Abigail18 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you that's great you've been a huge help


----------

